
Data Show Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most from Strong Economy - RickJWagner
https://fee.org/articles/data-show-poorest-americans-are-benefiting-most-from-strong-economy/
======
RickJWagner
Obama administration economist Jason Furman agrees that wage inequality is
trending downward. (To me, this signals the source can be trusted.)

